# results of meguiars 3 step on black TT



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Decided to see how well the car ( 2013 Black edition ) would clean up using ordinary products that were sat In the shed gathering dust.....

So

washed car using Meguiars Gold Class shampoo

Cleaned paint using Meguiars Step 1 paint cleaner

Polished using Step 2 Polish

Waxed using step 3 wax.

3 hours from start to finish....







I think autoglym products ( paint cleaner, super resin polish, HD wax ) would have been just as good.

Simply a matter of washing the car, cleaning the paint, polishing and waxing...


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

Meguires 3 step is a good system, you've done a good job especially in the time.... No clay?

There is good reflection and from the pics the paint looks pretty straight.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Really nice job on the paintwork; black is the best colour to show the shine!

Wheel arch inner could do with some attention........

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work 8)


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Wheel arch inner could do with some attention.............


 

Ha! you got me there I'll get me coat <shuffle>


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Laynerip said:


> Meguires 3 step is a good system, you've done a good job especially in the time.... No clay?
> 
> There is good reflection and from the pics the paint looks pretty straight.


No didn't clay car is only 7 months old and the paint feels fairly smooth.

My rule of thumb is, if the paint doesn't feel rough I just use paint cleaner.

Would use clay for tree sap, tar spots, etc, but didn't think it needed it.

I also nipped out again after I took the pics and had a brew, and put a coat of Autoglym HD wax over the top which made a noticeable difference again.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing! Try some autoglym tyre dressing spray brings them up nice and black with a wet look! Really makes the car look fresh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

I love tt's in black!

I use meguiars quik detailer in between polishing/waxing as its really fast to apply and gives the car a 'top up'. I'm from Wales and constantly having to clean the car due to the shash weather!


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking very nice, time for some love on those hubs!
Why can't manufacturers paint discs so they don't rust? I've treated mine with good old Hammerite and it lasts for years. My BMW was the same. Rust after six months. 
I've not been that impressed with the auto glym extra gloss protection. Anyone recommend an alternative that lasts?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

The other week following a machine polish I used a glaze called Amigo, followed by Victoria wax which is superb on black cars.


----------

